# Betta is sick, brown blotches!!!



## BettaLova (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this website. Anyways my half moon double tail male betta (Pastel) is sick. He has these brown patches on his body and tail and he seems really worn down. I'm pretty sure he has swim bladder and I'm doing everything I can to help him with that but I don't know what the brown blotches are. In different lighting the blotches are bright pink and I'm wondering if those are places that are sore.


----------

